# gmirror raid-1 handbook  steps not working.



## klabacita (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi, I'm testing the RAID-1 process from the handbook:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/geom-mirror.html

I have my system with FreeBSD 10 x64 on it, fresh, I had connected the 2nd disk to the system, 2 SATA disks 500GB, the main one has this layout:


```
/dev/ada0p2 on / (ufs, local, noatime, journaled soft-updates)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
```


```
gpart show ada0
34  976773101  ada0  GPT  (466G)
34          6        - free -  (3.0K)
40        128     1  freebsd-boot  (64K)
168  134217728     2  freebsd-ufs  (64G)
134217896    1048576     3  freebsd-swap  (512M)
135266472  841506663        - free -  (401G)
```

I had follow the instructions 19.4.3.

My 2 disk are: ada0 with the layout I showed above, the 2nd disk is fresh 500GB SATA.

My 2nd is empty.


```
gpart show ada1
gpart: No such geom: ada1.
```

Following the manual, until here everything looks good:


```
gmirror label -v gm0 gzero.nop ada1
Metadata value stored on gzero.nop.
Metadata value stored on ada1.
Done.
gmirror forget gm0
gmirror status
      Name    Status  Components
mirror/gm0  COMPLETE  ada1 (ACTIVE)
```


```
gmirror list
Geom name: gm0
State: COMPLETE
Components: 1
Balance: load
Slice: 4096
Flags: NONE
GenID: 0
SyncID: 1
ID: 4182973035
Providers:
1. Name: mirror/gm0
   Mediasize: 500107861504 (466G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 4096
   Stripeoffset: 0
   Mode: r0w0e0
Consumers:
1. Name: ada1
   Mediasize: 500107862016 (466G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 4096
   Stripeoffset: 0
   Mode: r1w1e1
   State: ACTIVE
   Priority: 1
   Flags: NONE
   GenID: 0
   SyncID: 1
   ID: 276038916
```

This is the part that I don't understand why fail.


```
gpart backup ada0 > table.ada0
root@filtro:~ # gpart backup ada0p1 > table.ada0p1
gpart: No such geom: ada0p1.
```

I had 3 partitions as you can see on the top of this post.


```
ls /dev/ada0*
/dev/ada0       /dev/ada0p1     /dev/ada0p2     /dev/ada0p3
```

What I'm doing wrong? Thanks for your time!!!


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 31, 2014)

ada0p1 is a GPT partition, not a GEOM of its own.  Please see http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/geom-mirror.html#geom-mirror-metadata.

Because the GPT partition structure cannot be directly duplicated, you will have to manually create them on the new mirror.


----------



## klabacita (Jan 31, 2014)

I knew something I forget, got it, reading and learning new things... thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 1, 2014)

Sorry, by "them" above, I meant you will have to manually create partitions on the new mirror before copying data from the old drive.


----------

